# Installed drivers in the wrong order... What now?



## brentdavis29 (Sep 11, 2009)

OK. Don't judge me for being a total moron. I reinstalled XP about a week ago, and from there went to Dell's driver download page. I entered my service tag, and it listed 22 different drivers that were shipped with my system originally. I downloaded them all, but apparently I was supposed to install them in a particular order. Now my computer isn't working properly.

My question is this: How do I now fix it?

I tried to go and uninstall the drivers, but could not distinguish which drivers had been installed by me, and which were installed when XP was installed. I don't want to uninstall critical XP drivers. 

I just have no idea how to go about fixing this. Uggh.

Any help would be SOOO appreciated.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

get onto dells technical support for the answer but if it were me I would be wiping the drive and starting again but first I would download the appropriate motherboard drivers and put them on a disk.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The most important thing as far as the order goes, is to install the Chipset Driver first ( with some laptops, you install the Notebook Management driver first ) 

You could try installing the Chipset driver, then see if the others will go in
i
When you look in Device manager, what is shown with a yellow ! or as "Unknown"


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

List the make and model of the computer?


----------



## brentdavis29 (Sep 11, 2009)

The make & model is a Dell Inspiron 9300


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

See if you can install the Notebook System Software :

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=7&fileid=160873

then the Chipset:

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=27&fileid=149851

Then look in Device Manager to see what is still without drivers


----------

